# SFTP in Java?



## mjdv (14. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand eine gut Bibliothek empfehlen, um mit SFTP (!= FTPS), Dateien auf einen Server hoch  und runterzuladen? Habe schon viel gegoogelt, aber eher wenig gefunden und weiß auch nicht welche von den paar libs wirklich gut ist.

Wichtig wäre noch, das sie kostenlos ist ;D

Mit den Apache Commons hatte ich leider keinen Erfolg :'(

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben, danke


----------



## Gast2 (14. Mai 2011)

Der erste Google Treffer sieht doch ganz gut aus?
SFTP-Client mit Java implementieren | Thomas Schiffler - Individuelle Softwareentwicklung


----------



## mjdv (14. Mai 2011)

Hmm, ich nutze im Moment jetzt zehon, sieht eigentlich recht gut aus, das einzige Problem ist nur, dass es nicht funktioniert.

Mit Filezilla oder ssh kann ich aber auf den Server zugreifen, ich denke nun das es sich um ein Problem mit dem key des Servers handelt. Kann das sein?


----------



## HoaX (15. Mai 2011)

Naja, in >90% der Fälle handelt es sich um ein Problem des Anwenders.
Beschreib doch dein Problem genauer, am Besten mit einem KSKB, und man wird dir schon weiter helfen können... aber "funktioniert nicht" ist eine seeeehr schlecht Beschreibung.


----------



## mjdv (15. Mai 2011)

okay, das mit dem KSKB war eine gute Idee. Ich hatte nämlich bei dem PasswordTextField die chars einfach geholt, und da zehon das Passwort als String braucht, mit toString() zu einem String gemacht. Natürlich war das dann natürlich nicht das Passwort XD

Nun mache ich das mit "new String(password.getPassword())", aber ich habe mal gelesen, dass das Passwort absichtlich als char Array gespeichert wird, da der String zu lange im Speicher bleibt, zehon braucht aber das Passwort eben als String, ist das jetzt kritisch oder eher nicht? ^^


----------

